# My War Scrapbook



## Karbine (Mar 22, 2005)

I updated my war scrapbook nearly everyday with new photos

check it out @ www.karbine.xoopiter.com

plz sign the guestbook and if you have any ideas plz tell me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

wow some amazing shots on there, although just a suggestion, on each page you really need a link back to the homepage..........


----------



## Karbine (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks for that suggestion ill add one within 10 minutes  just for you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

cheers, you've got some pretty anusual shots on there..........


----------



## Karbine (Mar 22, 2005)

yea i looked long and hard for them 

the videos are worth a look im uploading 1 now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice site, I can send you some photos that I took in Iraq for your modern warfare part of your site.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice site Karbine, like the videos and pictures, well done!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I need to get working on some websites myself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

websites plural??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to make them quite heavily. I enjoyed doing it as a hobby when in computer class when I was in High School and when I was on my first Army deployment to Kosovo in 2002-2003 to help pass the time. I honestly can not remember the addresses of them but I have a Gen-13 comic site out there, a Metallica site out there, and a Encyclopedia of Heavy Metal website out there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

sounds good anything WWII related??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

No not yet, but I would love to start one.


----------



## Karbine (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments,guys keep checking any yes any pictures you have would be great,just email me them


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you looking for wartime pics only, or modern shots of WWII equipment too?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

I can send you both, have tons of them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

i love your new siggy karbine.........


----------



## Karbine (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks alot, didnt take long to make just a simple cloud bg and cut round image added text.

Well i dont really want shots of weapons,but anywar ranging from ww1 to modern day would be great,but they have to be public images or yours.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2005)

"A Unknown AA gun rumoured (Flakgerät 4)"


Actually, I believe this was a "personalized" Flak cannon of the type made at German and French airfields in 1944-1945 after D-Day to serve as makeshift defense against the huge numbers of allied aircraft. Guns were taken from aircraft, I will try to get a photo of this.






"PEOPLE RESCUE PODS?"

Actually, these were transport pods that could be dropped in a dive for quick moving around of officers. There was of course a parachute to slow the fall after release.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

and for the insertion of secret agents...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeap Exactly.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 2, 2005)

ill make those changes now,thanks. Also hows the photos getting on mate,got any you can send me?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

To be honest I have not started looking yet. My in laws came to visit today so my day was all tied up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

as you were proberly wishing your in-laws were.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah after today, I was wishing that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

You will see when you get married, the inlaws have a way of getting under your skin.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 5, 2005)

lol,any news on those images yet? or a rough date you can do it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

here, i don't know if you wanna use either of these??


----------



## Karbine (Apr 5, 2005)

are these images public domain though,if there copyrighted i cant use them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

well neither has a copywrite mark on, the one was from this site so i should think they're ok............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont think the Corsair pilot was on the right lines for a V-STOL there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I got a pic of C-47 that I took in France if you want it.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 6, 2005)

i will put them images on the site then,ive also added new ww2 images.
The c47 sounds intresting,is it a ww2 photo?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Nope, I took it in a musuem in Saint-Mere-Eglise. Its not that great now I think about it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

Karbine said:


> lol,any news on those images yet? or a rough date you can do it?




Give me about 5 days and I should have them ready for you.
Sorry for the delay, we just got our helicopters back and we are pretty busy with them.



cheddar cheese said:


> Nope, I took it in a musuem in Saint-Mere-Eglise.



Ive been to that museum when I went to Normandy for the 50th Anniversary of D-Day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, on the church in the town they have a dummy of the guy whos parachute got stuck on the spire


----------



## Karbine (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for the images in 5 days,that be great.

Yea about the dummy,is there ANY photos of the real man stuck on it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i saw the film where that happend a long time ago.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Karbine said:


> thanks for the images in 5 days,that be great.
> 
> Yea about the dummy,is there ANY photos of the real man stuck on it?



I would be very doubtful. He was only up there for a couple of hours.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah but that's still long enough to get a photo...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

You do realiase that during that time there was an intense battle going on, I think taking photos would have been the last thing on their minds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

there's been intense battles when hundreds of photos have been taken.........


----------



## Karbine (Apr 7, 2005)

war photographers were everywhere in war they followed the men,but lots were killed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

what does the geneva convention have to say about them??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Keep in mind that guys taking photos in those day, at least for the Americans, were soldiers. They were combat correspondents. It was a two-fold purpose, one, the film and photos they took could be screened before they went to the press. Two, they knew how to handle themselves accordingly when the fit hit the shan and didn;t need to be protected like the reporters of today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

We still have them today we call them Combat Camaramen and I hate having them on my aircraft when we are doing a combat mission.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Better them than the civilian reporters. Those guys can get you killed quick.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 7, 2005)

I think my old man would have just tried to make his reports without getting in anyones way too much. 

Trouble is, it only takes one hack to do dumbo things to tar the rest of them with the same brush.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't speak for the British reporters. I have just watched some American ones do some really stupid things during the latest war. Geraldo Rivera pretty much gave away the position they were in. I saw one where a Marine was in the prone position and a reporter walked up and asked what he was doing. The marine replied "I am protecting you, now get down". Egads!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 7, 2005)

Its the general consensus that the BBC ones are the most sober and mature in both their coverage and conduct in conflict situations.

One guy who worked with my dad when he was just starting his career roughly fifteen years ago, was embedded with Royal Marines from 40 Commando when they assaulted the Al-Faw peninsula. 

As far as I knew him, he was a really friendly and sensible guy. I remember showing him a rather bodgy model of an F-16! (I was only a Minimed at the time!)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I can't speak for the British reporters. I have just watched some American ones do some really stupid things during the latest war. Geraldo Rivera pretty much gave away the position they were in. I saw one where a Marine was in the prone position and a reporter walked up and asked what he was doing. The marine replied "I am protecting you, now get down". Egads!


For Christ's sake, isn't there some kind of national security loophole that can be used to end that sort of nonsense once and for all? 

Politics! Sheesh!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

I know. Personally, I think that Geraldo should have been shot. Treasonous work. To make matters worse, as a civilian, he was supposed to let the military protect him. He carried a gun into a combat zone! That classifies him as a combatant. If he had been grabbed by the Iraqis, it would have been bad for him.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, if I'd been the C.O of those Marines, the questions I'd have been asking would have been why this guy was allowed to wander around like that? - who was meant to be baby-sitting him? - had he been made fully aware of what he was and wasn't expected to do?

Any future conflicts are going to be 24 hour coverage, and there's no avoidance of that, so a sensible option would be to insist any correspondents go through a 'boot camp' so that they're left in no doubt what is required.

This won't stop the freelance journalists who operate outside the media pools, but then, the army isn't responsible for them, and it's their head alone.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, I agree Med. They need to be trained to at least keep their head down!


----------



## trackend (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't like the idea of Press close to the front its a distraction from the mission and uses resources (troops) that can be better employed elsewhere it also causes people at home to get a very false view of events as one 5 minute clip is too isolated from the overall flow of things and it ends up as propaganda Eg although not press film the military in Iraq 1 made the mistake of showing bombs going down chimneys or going through doors and all the people back home started saying this is going to be a piece of piss so when the body bags start coming home no one can relate the two events and they start loosing faith in the information which can under mine support for the guys doing the business.
I think as far as WW2 go,s the US had far more people recording events than anybody else this is why the largest proportion of film is of US actions.
On D-Day my old man saw a beached landing craft that had LCT(P) on the side it turned out it was a photographic processing vessel for US film/reporting crews.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

You brought up some excellent points, trackend. While I found myself glued to the CNN coverage, watching the guys going through the desert on the tanks, I don't think it is something set for live TV. The other thing I was concerned about is if it got real ugly, real fast, as things often do in a war zone, my family would get an eyeful of gore. I've seen it before, but my family has mercifully not. Personally, I don't really want to see it again either.


----------



## trackend (Apr 8, 2005)

I doubt if I have seen as much of that kind of thing as yourself but I do know what you mean. Even in my current job on the railroad I occasionally come across dismembered and mangled body parts and its still not a very nice sight. 
I have a question for Evan 
As Vietnam was the first televised war do you think it was this that turned a large amount of public opinion against it and caused the US government to withdraw its forces. (Via the ballot box, as I seem to remember Nixon used (was it, Peace with Honour as a slogan?) during his campaign). Although I know little of the conflict the US appeared to have the upper hand and could have won had it not been for pressure applied from the public.
I just thought it would be interesting to hear your take on the use of TV/The Media in that particular conflict, cheers Evan.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

interestingly me and CC have had a few talks about fully telivised wars before.............


----------



## trackend (Apr 8, 2005)

Whats your take on it Lanc as I really would like to know what others think.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

I am not sure if the televised part was it or not. I do remember seeing it on television when I was young, and seeing my father get very angry at the screen. But the press in general was very powerful in turning the public opinion. The problem was also politics. Rule of Engagement and thinsg like that put a damper on alot of operations at that time and since as well. 

I don't really recall what kinds of things were being shown about the war at the time on television, just a few faded memories. It wasn't very popular to start with and the press seemed to take that and run with it. It is tough to make a call on it for me as to whether or not the television press made the biggest difference. But I do recall that during the Tet Offensive, Walter Cronkite said that it was no longer winnable. He was one of the most trusted men in America at the time and that went a long way. Looking back through the window of time, the Tet Offensive was not very successful for the North Vietnamese, and the incredible courage of the Marines at Khe Sanh is still something that is studied in military classrooms. We could have been much more successful if the miltary had been allowed to do it's job and the politicians had left the military to do it's job.

Unfortunately, the press ae alos doing similar deeds now. When was the last time you read a press report of a good thing that happened in Iraq? Yet, if you correspond with some of the guys with the boots on the ground, there are good things happening that you never otherwise hear about.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well that british guy got awarded the VC.........


----------



## trackend (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for that Evan. I know Walter was very much the head honcho in the states for many years in the media world.
I find it very interesting what you say about Politicians getting in the way of command decisions it seems to be something that has gone on for years I'm just grateful we had Eisenhower in WW2 to me he was the only man for the job at least he didn't take sides if he thought some one was out of line he very quickly told them be it a General or a Prime minister and from any country. 
He is my No 1 Commander of WW2 (not perhaps the greatest tactician) but what a brilliant coordinator.
I think some times Politicians have a habit of believing they know more than they actually do. if I want to know how to fly a plane I'll ask a pilot not the owner of the airline but politicians think they can do the flying as well.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 9, 2005)

wow lots of replys,havent a clue what your talking about i know its on photographers but anyway.

I found out that the paratrooper was 82nd Airborne paratrooper John Steele.

Look at this photo i found dedicated to omaha beach:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

What a cool sand sculpture! That took a lot of skill!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats a great work of art! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

That is really cool. The sad part is it will eventually just wash away.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Or some arrogant youths will come along and destroy it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

or some arrogant youthful wave...........


----------



## Karbine (Apr 9, 2005)

yea thats the thing,i couldent put all that work in and let it get washed away.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

here's a thought, maybe, just maybe, they did it far enough up the beach for it to not get hit by a wave??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

Could be, but eventually, the elements are going to take it's toll. I saw guys doing sculptures on Daytona Beach years ago. Beautiful work that was gone in a few days with rain.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

The same thing happens around here. There's an annual sand sculpture competition just up the coast aways, at Clam Harbour Beach. Some pretty cool stuff! I might try to get up there this year and get a few pics. We'll see.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

They also do the sidewalk art with some amazing work. Then it all washes away. I have some pics of some somewhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

I believe that the Press should not be on the Battlefield and if they are they are responsible for there own safety. I remember evertime I had press on my aircraft, it drove me nuts knowing that not only did I have to worry about my safty and the saftey of my crew that I had a bunch of knuckle heads in the back who will do anything for a story including get in my way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Better them than the civilian reporters. Those guys can get you killed quick.



True atleast they know how to shoot a gun and kill the enemy! 



evengilder said:


> can't speak for the British reporters. I have just watched some American ones do some really stupid things during the latest war. Geraldo Rivera pretty much gave away the position they were in. I saw one where a Marine was in the prone position and a reporter walked up and asked what he was doing. The marine replied "I am protecting you, now get down". Egads!



CNN is by far the worst!

As for Rivera I completely agree with you that he was completely in the wrong adn should be shot. However it was not Marines he was with. He was with the 101st Airborne Division. One of the pilots in my unit had the honor of flying him out of the combat zone when they kicked him out when he was with the 101st.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. It was 2 separate incidences I was talking about. Anyway, I totally agree with you, but I think that civilian reporters should be barred from the front-line units. If they sneak in there, they are on their own. If they get in the way, shoot them. The way I see it is if they do something stupid, which is almost a certainty, they could get a number of guys killed. Maybe it's harsh, but I have seen civilian reporters get guys killed in the field. I had one put his mike in my face once and started barking questions at me. I reached down and took my rifle out of safe, put the business end in HIS face and informed he that he had 3 seconds to get the fuck out of my face. He complied.


----------



## trackend (Apr 11, 2005)

I haven't got a problem Evan with civvies getting some news but at the cost of a fellas life is ridiculous, either directly protecting correspondence or indirectly due to poor filtering by the Military press office (which has happened). I'm luck as they knew that the squaddies where under orders not to give any interviews at all so I never had a problem.
Apart from that I talk so much rubbish It would never have got on air in the first place.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I had one put his mike in my face once and started barking questions at me. I reached down and took my rifle out of safe, put the business end in HIS face and informed he that he had 3 seconds to get the f**k out of my face. He complied.


OUT - STANDING!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Karbine (Apr 12, 2005)

Any news on the photos mate? even if you could send me a few soon that would be great they dont all have to be done at once.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. It was 2 separate incidences I was talking about. Anyway, I totally agree with you, but I think that civilian reporters should be barred from the front-line units. If they sneak in there, they are on their own. If they get in the way, shoot them. The way I see it is if they do something stupid, which is almost a certainty, they could get a number of guys killed. Maybe it's harsh, but I have seen civilian reporters get guys killed in the field. I had one put his mike in my face once and started barking questions at me. I reached down and took my rifle out of safe, put the business end in HIS face and informed he that he had 3 seconds to get the f**k out of my face. He complied.



I through a Reporters camara out the window of my Blackhawk one time in flight over Iraq. It was a night flight under NVG's and I briefed them before we took off there will be know picture taking with flashes because the flash will be too brite under the NVG's and blind me and the rest of the crew and a flash at nighttime in the desert can be seen for miles and this could let potention enemy know our location and allow them to set up an attack. Well anyhow 5 minutes into the flight the guy takes a picture of the cockpit with a flash and it blinds everyone. I took my goggles off and I see him smiling so I took his camara and through it out the window somewhere in the desert. He complained and went to my comanders and tried to get me to pay for it but I got away with it because I specifically told him not to do that stuff.



Karbine said:


> Any news on the photos mate? even if you could send me a few soon that would be great they dont all have to be done at once.



Will send you some tonight. Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

You did the right thing, Adler. ANyone who knows the rules and violates them that way puts everyone at risk. I would have been tempted to throw HIM out of the helicopter!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh I was my friend, I was!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Somehow, I kinda figured you were. I know I would have been mad as hell, as I am sure you were. The worse part is that he was smiling about it. THAT would have made me really pissed off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

He was smiling because he knew he was not supposed to do it.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Exactly, like a defiant child.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 14, 2005)

cool soon as you can send me please do as i need to update the site.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He was smiling because he knew he was not supposed to do it.


All the more reason to kick his sorry ass! I *hate* catering to civilians, while in uniform!! PR be damned!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2005)

Damn straight!


----------



## Karbine (Apr 16, 2005)

Any news on those photos yet mate? i really need some as my sites low on updates the past few days they would be very handy,even if you could send just a few.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

I really apologize, unfortunatly they are on my laptop which is acting up right now. As soon as I get them out I promise I will send them to you. How many do you want anyhow?


----------



## Karbine (Apr 16, 2005)

as many as you can get me,but send in the best photos not ones of you just standing there  

But yea anything,but u can send them a few at a time thats fine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

Karbine said:


> as many as you can get me,but send in the best photos not ones of you just standing there
> 
> But yea anything,but u can send them a few at a time thats fine.



Okay no prob. Oh dont worry I dont want to send pictures of myself that will just bore people!  I really do apologize for the delay but my laptop is really killing me right now. It is filled with sand.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL! sand! how the hell that get in there,i told you that its a laptop not a spade


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

I kept my laptop in my hooch at all times and kept it in a case when I was not using it but the dust from the sand over in Iraq is so fine that it just gets into everything. My laptop is loading up but it overheats very quickly and shuts itself down. It worked fine until I took it over there so I think that may be the problem.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Depending on the laptop, you can sometimes get the covers off and then blast away with some compressed air to clear out all the dust and sand. Some places will charge you a tidy sum to do just that. Unfortunately, some laptop cases seem to have been designed by Mr. Rubik.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Im to afraid to open mine up and then never get out the stuff that inside like pictures and music and stuff. I am getting it out one piece at a time and then I am just going to buy a new one.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 28, 2005)

any news?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2005)

I am working on it right now. My external hard drive just got back from Iraq today and everything should also be saved on there so I going to use that one because I can just plug it in and not have to worry about my damn laptop quiting on me evertime.


----------



## Karbine (Apr 29, 2005)

cool cool,soon as you have them tell me plz.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

I promise, I really do apologize for the dalay I hate delaying things but I have a habit of it.


----------



## Karbine (May 2, 2005)

well try to get them to be as fast as you can,if you do that,thats super.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

Alright I have about 20 ready for you right now. What is your email address again and I will send it them to you.The really good greusome gorry stuff I have not found yet.


----------



## Karbine (May 6, 2005)

i pmed you mate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

ouch! that sounds painful......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Alright I am sending the first ones now. I have plenty more dont worry.


----------



## Karbine (May 8, 2005)

thanks for those photos there on site now superb,please send me anymore you have.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Just a note though. Some of the pictures I sent such as the the ones with the Russian helicopters and the soldiers in the field were part of an exersise that we conducted in Kosovo called Operation Rapid Guardian. It was basically a show of force to show the Serbs that in a very short time we could bring the whole Nato forces down on you. It was a US, German, British, Italian, Swiss, and Spanish operations starting with the US 173rd Airborne dropping into Kosovo and then we flew in and inserted them at points on the border to Serbia.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 10, 2005)

Although, freesource photos are usually used on your site, it seems not to be allowing me with a Firefox Browser to save the images to harddrive as I would like.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2005)

I dont have a problem if anyone uses the photos I have given him to post on the site.


----------



## Bushranger (May 10, 2005)

That WW1 photo of a mid-air collision...WOW!

Where did you get it?


----------



## Karbine (May 10, 2005)

most of my images i find from across the web on public domain sites,i think i got that on some ww1 aviation site,but im sure its fake because i heard that somebody made a set of them during the 20's with models and they were printed in the papers but later found to be fake.

As i have no proof ill keep it there. As for the firefox thing,the site was designed for IE so you may get problems like that,also im adding a new section down the side of the site for whats on tv military related each week.

Wow this sites really keeping me busy  ,finding it hard with school exams and things but i love doing it so ill keep it going


----------



## Karbine (May 10, 2005)

* Is my site easy to navigate? *

I was wondering,is my site easy to navigate. As theres many images i was wondering if you think theres anything annoying about the way it navigates or is setup.

Should the ww2 link go to another page with links such as " PAGE 1 " "PAGE 2" "PAGE 3" or something,you tell me.

Please do give me feedback on this i want to make the site even better

Thanks very much.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

I think your site is great and simple to navigate. Hoever as the number of pictures gets bigger, it sould perhaps have links to seperate pages like you said, otherwise things start to look messy and finding things is a chore  Great pictures though and a great site 8)


----------



## Karbine (May 11, 2005)

thanks very much i try to make it unique,i think i will seperate them once i reach page 4 with photos.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

i don't think it's that easy to navigate, you should have the menu of different pages on every page, not just the hope page, that'd make things much easier............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

I find it easy and well built.


----------



## Karbine (May 12, 2005)

i think i may add the menu to everypage soon,thanks for your comments.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

That actually may be a good thing to do, easier to navigate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

yes please do that, then it'll be an even better site........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## Karbine (May 12, 2005)

done  tell me if it works well. dont it just for you guys  

any other ideas?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Wow, great job! 8)


----------



## Karbine (May 13, 2005)

even better! ive now split the ww2 section into pictured catorgorys same with the videos page  

much much easyier to navigate now !


----------



## Karbine (May 14, 2005)

ive been up in the loft and got some war photos down they are now on the site under ww2 page 3.

Going to create a topsites too for war photos


----------



## Karbine (May 14, 2005)

Added the topsites @ http://warphotos.itopsites.com/ 

Add your site now!


----------



## Karbine (May 15, 2005)

hey guys,what do u think of the new news tables on the main page and on the video and ww2 pages?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Hey hey, looks great! 8)


----------



## Karbine (May 15, 2005)

You watching the top 100 war films? i cant believe the longest day was 20th! its the best film ever  ...well best black and white one anyway,theres so many war films i want to see again in this list such as:

Von ryans express
the longest day
The three kings 

ooo theres so many to list 

==========================================

Little poll for you to fill in please:

*How often do you visit my site:*

Daily
Weekly
Every 2 weeks
Other


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Daily! 

Yeah Im angry at them results, Schindlers List hould have been first IMO


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I watched it. Platoon should have been in the top 5. They had Das Boot on there, which isn't a film. I thought if they had Das Boot, they should have had Band of Brothers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ive never see all of Platoon. Ive seen the first half an hour because every time our techer is grumpy she just sticks a video on, and its always platoon, but we never get to see the rest of it  Im borrowing Blackhawk Down off a mate tomorrow cos ive never seen it.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

That's an awesome movie. Obviously there's a lot of Hollywood in it, if you wanted the true story, read the book but it's a great movie, a lot of action. 

Platoon is awesome too! I have both that and Black Hawk Down on DVD. And Full Metal Jacket, and Band of Brothers, and...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket looks great too. Argh, so many films I want but have not the money for!


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I also have Orgasmo on DVD.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

i visit weekly.......


----------



## Karbine (May 16, 2005)

saving private ryan deserved first place but i agree there was so many videos that were wrongly placed such as von ryans express 88th!

where did enemy at the gates come? love that film.

Weekly...DAILY!  cool,does the site have enough updates to keep you happy visiting daily ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Good site I like what you are doing to it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Karbine said:


> saving private ryan deserved first place but i agree there was so many videos that were wrongly placed such as von ryans express 88th!
> 
> where did enemy at the gates come? love that film.
> 
> Weekly...DAILY!  cool,does the site have enough updates to keep you happy visiting daily ?



Yep at the moment, mainly cos I still aint viewed all the pics 

I think Enemy at the Gates was about 28th...Too low for my liking anywho


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I liked the movie. I do not think it was one of the greatest but it was good entertainment.


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

lol  i may add more then to keep you hooked 

o right 28 yea i would say its about there has nice action in the film.

I would say thats the main thing i love in a war film ACTION! and a good plot and good uniforms and weapons.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Yeah but the best ones worry more about the hisorical facts then the special effects and action.


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

have you noticed in war films after saving private ryan they all try to copy the same type of flow,like saving private ryan had the camera angles all wobbley and bullets flying past,films like black hawk down etc have gone for that view too.

Im not saying its bad because they are great films just quite funny to see them copying each other.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

It's a revolution in war movie making that's why. It gives the feel of it being an action camera man instead of a movie camera man. It's hand held cameras, it wasn't first used in Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I agree that films need historical accuracy, but there does need to be sufficient action to keep me hooked. On one end of the scale, Pearl Harbour. Dreadful Film in all respects. Then lets take the Dambusturs, a Great film but I can help but think that Id like it more if there was more action.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

It gives the feel that you are in the middle of conflict. They portray it well but nothing is like the real thing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I agree that films need historical accuracy, but there does need to be sufficient action to keep me hooked. On one end of the scale, Pearl Harbour. Dreadful Film in all respects. Then lets take the Dambusturs, a Great film but I can help but think that Id like it more if there was more action.



Pearl Harbor is the worst of them all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I like films are are set in a period, ie world war 2, but have a false plot that never happened. This means that the Director can reall show it pretty much how he wants without really having to worry about full on accuracy. A good example of this is the Dirty Dozen, which is a great film.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I agree great film


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Dirty Dozen was great. I love that one. I also enjoyed "The Eagle Has Landed". I'd recommend that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Yeah thats good too. Got a copy of it free with a newspaper recently


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

yea i got that dvd free too  love that film,wish they would give away some more classics like the longest day havent seen that in aaaaaages.

my mates just making me a new banner for site  saw your post on my chatbox CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I would like to buy a dvd of every single film that was included in the Top 100 

For those of you who didnt see the show, heres a list http://www.channel4.com/film/newsfeatures/microsites/W/greatest_warfilms/results/100-96.html Complied by the British Public


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

yea me too,theres a magazine going around at the moment classic war collection but its like 7.99 for a dvd and only has 12 dvds in collection i think.

What you think of new site logo?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

The longest day was great. I love classics. Even I agree The Eagle has landed was great, the book was awesome too.


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

windtalkers was a nice film too has some superb camera work and action. Do i remember right that the longest day was a long war film like 3hrs long?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Karbine, I LOVE the new logo! 8)


----------



## Karbine (May 17, 2005)

Thanks very much mate,im very pleased with it too


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

You probably don't care but I see you have WW2 Tanks on there, I could help you with pictures and captions if you wanted...


----------



## Karbine (May 18, 2005)

thats prob my least updated page on the site,what do you mean help? in what way?


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

I have a lot of pictures and am quite knowledgable on the subject. I could update your captions and give you some new pictures, especially of Axis Armour.


----------



## Karbine (May 18, 2005)

well i could send you the page and you send me it back,but thing is the photos of each tank haev to be non copyrighted


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

None of them I have are copyrighted.


----------



## Karbine (May 18, 2005)

whats your email? do you have msn? if so contact me at [email protected] and ill see what i can do.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

man i still can't get over that pic of the two WWI planes coliding


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Aha we are all getting in and helping out his page now! It is a united effort!!!


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

lol UNITED  

glad you guys support the site thats good


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Its a good site man.


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

thanks most appriciated,i know why dont we all join the forum chat room talk there much easyier


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

It is a great site. Showed a couple of my friends today, they loved it. I like the WW2 one of the Germna prisoners being chased by a tank


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

do they have there hands up? if so the sherman is just parked not chasing them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Karbine said:


> thanks most appriciated,i know why dont we all join the forum chat room talk there much easyier



Can not turn my back on this forum and if I did then I would have too many messages in my email.


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

what do you mean? have you had passed problems then..?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

No whenever a new post is made I recieve an email letting me know there is a reply. This afternoon I already had 35. If I were in 2 forums I would have more. I just stick to this one forum.


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

o right,no i ment the chat room you dont get any emails there wanna go there now?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

No I need to go to bed, I have to get up early and go to work.


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

Ok mate enjoy your sleep


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 19, 2005)

I can't seem to copy a link to any of the pictures or just cutt and paste the pictures themselves.


----------



## Karbine (May 20, 2005)

you can now access the site from www.warphotos.co.nr with no ads thing is ive lost the pw to the .cjb.net domain lol so i cant forward it.

ill keep guessing the pw but looks like you will just have to get used to using .co.nr


----------



## Karbine (May 20, 2005)

ive added a few updates and a translation bit.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 21, 2005)

Why is it that I can't move any of the photos from your site to another? I can't cut and paste or otherwise set up a link to them.


----------



## Karbine (May 21, 2005)

no right click is disabled,just do a printscreen of the photo you want then host it yourself.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 21, 2005)

So are you saying that the "no right click" is disabled? Does that mean that you have it set up such that the right click function is disabled? If I understand you correctly, why would you do such a thing?

Why restrict peoples ability to pass them around? Sort of like, "I have collected all these photos on my website that I did not take myself, and thus do not own, and now they're mine, all mine! Everyone will have to come to me to look at them! It's a pity this site doesn't do the same on its Wallpaper/Picture Album section don't you think?  

If I have misunderstood you, please set me (and some others who have noticed as well) straight.


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

DAVIDICUS, just hang your cursor over the picture for a while and the four buttons come up - one of which just happens to be "Save picture as"


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2005)

That only works on Windows XP.....


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

Sorry, I thought everyone was up to date.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 21, 2005)

I have Windows XP and that is not the case. However, I trust what you have said. Perhaps I have an XP issue. 

In light of this, I am mistaken, have made an ass of myself (and a very large one at that), and apologize.    

Please forgive me Karbine.





BTW - One more thing - Your site is really quite good. (That's why I got all worked up about this issue.)


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

I'm sure you don't care about WW2 Armour, but the tanks section is by me. 

Although at the moment most of the pictures are his, all but one actually. In fact, I had to steal the T-34 Calliope one it's a wonderful picture. And it's on this site too but the person who put it up called it the T-40 "Whizz Bang" it's not! The Whizz Bang only had 20 barrels! 

Sorry got on a rant.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 22, 2005)

"_I'm sure you don't care about WW2 Armour, but the tanks section is by me._"

I do and it's also very nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> I have Windows XP and that is not the case. However, I trust what you have said. Perhaps I have an XP issue.



Do you use the internet explorer browser? Cos that thing with the 4 buttons only works on Internet Explorer, I have XP but I use the AOL browser and I have to go through the right-clicking tedium


----------



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

Yes in internet explorer keep your cursor on the image you want then 4 buttons in the top left of that image will appear including save.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Heya Karbine, just looking through some of your pics and I noticed that when looking at a particular section (ie WW2 Tanks) that there are no links to get back to the home page...this feature would be handy


----------



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

ah ha! thanks very much ive also spotted that on the ww2 photos page 4 new page 

great minds think alike 

ill do that later on today,just doing a little bit of boring revision for tomorows exams

*EDIT* 

I already see a menu on the tanks page saying

[ WW2 ]

[ WW1 ]

[ Videos ]

[ Tanks ]

[ Guns ]

[ Rare ]

[ Maps ]

[ Posters ]

[ Modern ]

[ Documents ]

[ Sign ]

[ View ]

[ About Me ]  

Try refreshing that page maybe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

So it is becoming a unified effort, good stuff!


----------



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

lol,i love the way you pop in now and again and boost the moral with your soon to be famous quotes 

I may rename this topic to "The United Karbines War Scrapbook Effort"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Thats what I am here for. Creating joy and laughter. Most of the time though I am the reason for the laughter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Oh so true 

Karbine, im using your banner as part of my graphics coursework! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Oh boy had to bring school into this!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

yeah i'm never nerdy enough to use planes in my school work......

managed to get someone else to though.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Planes arent nerdy...theyre great 8)


----------



## Karbine (May 25, 2005)

tut tut i think i will get you done for copyright now 

nah its ok,what you using it for?

talking of school my exams are over for 2 weeks  so back to the site updates!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

someone asked me what kinda things teenagers my age were into as he was gettin pics of thses things and making a collage, so i said planes and got him a nice pic of a harrier..........


----------



## Karbine (May 25, 2005)

im going to add a vietnam war section to the site today


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Karbine said:


> tut tut i think i will get you done for copyright now
> 
> nah its ok,what you using it for?
> 
> talking of school my exams are over for 2 weeks  so back to the site updates!



A Product analysis. Saying why it is a good subject for advertising the site...I put a link in the description as a plug! 


Vietnam Section?! Cant wait! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I dont think that planes are nerdy at all.


----------



## Karbine (May 26, 2005)

Damn! its hot! 

thing is with vietnam section its hard to find the pics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I am sure there are plenty out there. It was the first war that the press ran around like crazy.


----------



## Karbine (May 26, 2005)

yea but there copyrighted thats the problem


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

contact any of the majopr televison syndicates in the States by e-mail. they are all there on the net quite adequately covered unfortunately. Ask permission or if there is a fee to download anything in particular. Go as far in asking if there is a catalog you can view before hand

True there are tons of film footage on the Televised war...........crap too many memories for me


----------



## Karbine (May 26, 2005)

i want to keep all things free really dont want to start paying for things as that changes the whole idea for my site.

if you know any sites that are public domain vietnam photos please tell me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Most sites will let you take there pictures for free as long as you provide the sources.


----------



## Karbine (May 27, 2005)

yea true ill take a look around this weekend and email a few people.

Damn this weather is hot,is it hot in germany etc?


----------



## Karbine (May 28, 2005)

any ideas on updates,im kinda running low


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

You'll be getting some more armour pictures tommorow from me.


----------



## Karbine (May 29, 2005)

o yea forgot about that,great work


----------



## Erich (May 29, 2005)

to make your site legally binding you need to ask written permission first or you could be held liable for crime. don't think you really want that young man.

as a suggestion instead of continually promoting your site which is one of several on the net such as yours, how about you post elsewhere on the forums.


----------



## Karbine (May 29, 2005)

most of my images on my site are public domain so i can use them,the rest are unique to my site sent in by people who took place in modern warfare.

As for the posting side i do try but i find most of this forum aircraft related so its hard,im into ww2 in general and i try to post videos here and there when i can.


----------



## Karbine (May 30, 2005)

Gave a little thanks on the site to all you guys


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Just read your little 'about the photos' bit - you should be totally fine with that up. 

In the U.K, You'd only get into major bother if you were trying to make money off the stuff on a large scale - that is to say, people like Dodgy Dave selling knocked off DVD's for a fiver down the local car-boot sale. Since this certantly 'ain't you, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Karbine (May 30, 2005)

whey ! Thanks for clearing that up...just hope your right 

*edit*

ive updated the translation bit to a drop down menu


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Erich said:


> to make your site legally binding you need to ask written permission first or you could be held liable for crime. don't think you really want that young man.



That is the safest way to do it.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

yes but my photos are public domain and fine to use as long as im not selling them.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

True enough, but if you're not sure about a pic's origins, but want to use it, the above advice is good. 99.999% of the time I'm sure it would be okay, and you might even get bonus pictures from the owner by means of a thank you. 

One e-mail, 2 minutes of your time, costs you nothing, but buys you peace of mind - sounds worth it to me!


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

yea ive tried emailing lots of photographers and they say they cannot let me use them.
I do try 



Medvedya said:


> One e-mail, 2 minutes of your time, costs you nothing, but buys you peace of mind - sounds worth it to me!



My teacher said something like that he said "manners cost nothing,mean everything"


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Tsk! What a bunch of tight-wads - you're only a guy making an online scrapbook. 

Seems a bit like stomping on a sandcastle that does. Oh well, you did the right thing anyway.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Keep in mind Med that some photographers have exclusive contracts, and by allowing a free posting somewhere could cost them their livelihoods.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

yea thats what i think,why do they want me to have them free when they can sell there photos


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you implying that people who pay for photographs for publications or books are stupid? Are you implying that people who take their time, money and effort to take great photgraphs should do it for free? 

I happen to take and _sell_ photographs. Some I would be willing to let someone with the right attitude use for free. Others I would expect people to pay for. If I am going to do it for a charity, it won't be yours.


----------



## Erich (Jun 1, 2005)

also of note Karbine, guys like you with give away online pics - free domain and copyrighted will cause legit authors not to release their own works on the net knowing full well that they will be "stolen". Another very important item is books, with the ever increasing note of online piracy of scanned photo images from books to the online programs where everthing is deemed "free"; I know of at least 6 German historians who will never publish becaue of this. this is very sad as there some unreal unpublished images that would be quite important to the aviation community but the owners/authors of the images are much too afraid of release and be in the wrong hands. 

Some things you need to be aware of and seriously think about.........


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Are you implying that people who pay for photographs for publications or books are stupid? Are you implying that people who take their time, money and effort to take great photgraphs should do it for free?
> 
> I happen to take and _sell_ photographs. Some I would be willing to let someone with the right attitude use for free. Others I would expect people to pay for. If I am going to do it for a charity, it won't be yours.



wow wow,no sorry mate,total misunderstanding there,what i ment was you do get some people who are stupid and buy photographs at rip off prices.

Sorry if this offended you in anyway


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for clarifying that. You don't get much money for photos, and often just break even. So when people just take them, it has a tendency to irritate.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

yea,one of my uncles said he has found a ww2 fighter picture which sounds intresting may put it on the site.

Guys i need your advice

can you vote in this poll for me,i know your views are helpful 

http://snappoll.com/poll/16607.php


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Well there are plenty of pictures out there that you can have and most people will let you have them.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 2, 2005)

im coding a php comments section for the site so you can reply and chat about daily comments,just a few errors im getting that i need to fix possibly up and working tomorrow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

that poll, is it about having a forum on your site??


----------



## Karbine (Jun 2, 2005)

yea


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

mmm, gonna have to think about this one.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Dont tell me youre _actually going to vote_ in a poll?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

don't worry CC, it's ok, it's not on this site.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah but still


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

well i still aint actually voted yet, there's still time for me to save myself.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted. Heck id vote in any poll


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

you fool!!


----------



## Karbine (Jun 3, 2005)

ah come on guys give the poor poll a chance 

not long till the new php comments box is up! then we can all chat


----------



## Karbine (Jun 3, 2005)

dont spose any of you do php?

i get the error "Can not find an article with id: 0" 

any ideas?


----------



## Karbine (Jun 4, 2005)

* AT LAST! THE NEW PHP COMMENTS BOX IS UP AND RUNNING! *

You can now chat about daily topics,im also running a gun comp so please get involved.

theres a few tweaks to be done to the php but it can be used now


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

What's up with the site!?!


----------



## Karbine (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn!,www.warphotos.co.nr is down poxy host is too,you will have to use www.warphotos.cjb.net for the time being soz


----------



## Karbine (Jun 7, 2005)

good news www.warphotos.co.nr is back up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

I would but I stick to just one forum and this one is it.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 9, 2005)

any news on the pics yet m8?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Just finally got back online. I had a virus in my comp.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 11, 2005)

damn viruses suck glad ur bk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeap now I just have to check my external and laptop to make sure they did not effected.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 14, 2005)

Ive added a new page to the site showing the normandy beaches etc today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

I remember when I went to the beaches it was quite moving.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Definately.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

The cemetary there almost brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Hey!! im back again and this time my school life is now over  kinda sad though 

just to make up ive added some nice ww2 pics and movies to my site for you to enjoy


----------



## Karbine (Jun 28, 2005)

Lol dont worry im not dragging u away from this forum but i know theres great people here and i would be more than happy to have u over at the new forums.

So please become an active member at

www.warphotos.co.nr and click forum


----------



## Karbine (Jul 23, 2005)

just to let you know the UNIQUE video filmed and edited by me of the world famous war and peace show 2005 is up on my site at www.warphotos.co.nr its a MUST SEE!


----------

